

Show HN: Please critique our "landing site" - ur2tuff4me

Hey HN - been reading this forum for a while now and it's helped immensely on our project.<p>I'm a co-founder at www.EchoBands.com and we just launched our landing page today! We're trying to create a platform that pays artists for their music through ad revenue but lets the user download tracks for free! It's a pseudo landing page as it has our core functionality present. Here you can watch a super short 15 second ad and then get the track at no cost to you.
We're launching this looking to feature a new artist every week (or shorter depending on how many bands we get) until we launch the main site (under dev). We already have a small list of bands but are looking for as many as we can find!<p>Anyway, can't really type too much as I'm at work, but please, let me know what you guys think!
======
silent1mezzo
I'd drop the initial splash page and just let users get right to the landing
page.

Some nit-picky things: 1\. Height of your submit button doesn't match your
search input 2\. Button styles don't match, not a huge fan of either 3\. Links
along the bottom are confusing. Why does Users, Bands and Advertisers work but
not Contact Us?

Overall I like it. The Watch -> Answer -> Download section is really nice.

~~~
ur2tuff4me
Yeah there are definitely a few kinks in there - Contact Us isn't suppose to
by a link -- they're just suppose to contact us depending whether they're
users/bands/advertisers since we are gonna split those emails later today.
I'll def fix the link. The initial splash was put in there to make sure that
people know that this is a landing page and that the main site is under
development -- do you think it's necessary? We were worried people would get
the wrong idea.

------
Skywing
I associate that background with launchrock.com. The majority of your user
base probably won't, though.

~~~
ur2tuff4me
Wow that is pretty damn similar. Stock photos ftw.

